

Groupon still growing like gangbusters. - tatsuke95
http://venturebeat.com/2011/08/05/groupon-115-million-subscribers/

======
tatsuke95
And yet:

"More recently, it lost $146.5 million in the first quarter of 2011."

Something doesn't compute. Yes, I understand that there are some massive costs
associated with customer acquisition in this space, and that there is a
business model in there somewhere. But the rush to IPO before these things are
sorted out is suspicious. But who are we kidding?

